# What do you think John?



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Red-in poor condition. Advice please







Please click to enlarge

This van belongs to a friend of mine and is in need of renovation!

My question is, what is the best product to use to clean and bring back the shine? We do not have a machine so will need to be done by hand.

Thanks

Freon


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

if your doing that by hand then your gonna need arms like popeye and tons of spinache.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

it can be done, i did a corsa like this by hand before i had my PC

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=19781


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

You can make a mark on that (i.e - make it a bit more red) with hand applied products, but really, to bring it back up, it needs a machine. 

I know this because I did a test on the exact same condition Astra, and while hand working did a little, it came nowhere near. Machine polishing brought it up like new!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> it can be done, i did a corsa like this by hand before i had my PC
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=19781


Thats amazing, the condition of the paint looks exactly like Davids van, did you do it all by hand?

Sorry just read your reply again 'by hand' great job


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

thanks, yep it was all by hand


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

This project is now in progress, hard work!!!


----------

